# Essential training gear



## JDub (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm looking for some input as to what would constitute essential training gear for training one hunting retriever by an amateur . It would be great if someone could offer up a list like: small bumpers (10), dokkens (mallards) (2), checkchord (30ft), etc.


----------



## TCFarmer (Feb 5, 2008)

Choke and/or pinch collar
E-collar (some won't consider it essential, some will)
Heeling stick
A Good Training Program: SmartWorks, Total Retriever, Tri-Tronics Retriever Training, Fowl Dawgs, 10 Minute Retriever, Retrievers from the Inside Out, there are more
More Bumpers
Live Birds
Bag for all your stuff.

There is a lot more, don't worry you'll be able to convince yourself that it is *ALL ESSENTIAL*.;-)


----------



## brian lewis (Jun 6, 2005)

I believe that you can order a bag that contains a good amount of supplies and a video from Avery.

Look at Macks Prairie Wings online site.


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Well, I am a rookie but offer that 3-4 dozen bumpers seems ok. I keep forgetting some in the field. About 2 dozen white, maybe a dozen Black/White and a dozen Black. The initial bunch can be all white.
TCFarmer is right, it is all essential! Training alone you need both BB and Wingers.
FWIW
Good Training


----------



## Joel Thorstad (Nov 10, 2007)

Some people never think about it but to me one of the most essential things that I always keep in my training gear is a K9 first aid kit. In it I have medical tape, a staple gun, EMT gel or spray, bandages, alcohol, amongst other things...


----------



## h2oknine (Mar 15, 2005)

lots of bumpers, whistles, leads, I start all my dogs on a pinch collar ( my preference) and a dog training club like HRC or AKC


----------



## Pheasanttomeetyou (Jan 31, 2004)

JDub said:


> I'm looking for some input as to what would constitute essential training gear for training one hunting retriever by an amateur . It would be great if someone could offer up a list like: small bumpers (10), dokkens (mallards) (2), checkchord (30ft), etc.


Money, money money....

Your gear needs will change as you progress and the age of your dog.

I. If you are starting with a puppy under 6 months of age:

6 small white bumpers (no ropes)
4-6 small white/black dokkens
flat collar 
pinch collar
Checkcord: 20 Ft. light rope to attach to light-weight snap (a Home Depot purchase) 
6 foot lead
Video: Sound Beginnings by Jackie Mertins
Book: Retriever Training By TriTronics (IMPORTANT PURCHASE!!)
Book: Smartworks for Retrievers:Volumn I by Evan Graham
Book: Finished Dog: by Charlie Jurney

Heeling Stick: SUGGEST YOU PM Evan Graham on how to select, measure, adopt the stick to your body -- and reimforce the stick with electric tape and liquid rubber.
You don't need the stick right away, but you need to get use to holding it all the time, and your dog needs to get use to you holding it all the time, so that when you do begin to use it, neither of you is fricked out by its presence.

Tri-tronics EE Collar. Pro 100 EXP. or Pro 500 EXP. You should be ready to begin EE training when the dog is 4-5 months old. You'll need to put the collar on your pup 2-3 weeks before formal EE training begins so she can get use to it on her neck.

II. 5.5 - 6 months old Dog (Asuming you've completed your kindergarden basics):

Electronic Collar (EE) Training & Force Fetch(FF) Materials:

3 Place Boards
Book: Tritronic retriever training
Video: total E-collar Conditioning with Mike Lardy

FF Table: depends on your space availability. But ... two 6 foot folding tables (home depot), plus plumbing pipes (2 sides, 2 overhead). Check with forum, training articles for table design, hardware needs.

FF Articles: leather gloves, dumbbell. You'll have to make some other articles yourself. Check with Tri-tronics book and other training manuals for ideas.

Video: Force Fetch Parts I & II by Tri-Tronics (EXCELLENT)
Video: SmartFetch by Evan Graham
Video: Smartworks Obedience by Evan Graham
Books: SmartFetch by Evan Graham
Books: RetrieverTraining by Tri-tronics
Retriever Journal Articles by Jim/Phyllis Dobbs (see Dobbsdogs.com web site) regarding FF

III. After you get through Force Fetch, your dog will be over 6 months old. So you can purchase large bumpers and Dokkens. You can also put ropes on all your bumpers.

6-8 Large Dokkens: Black Mallards

For your double "T", you'll need

A holding Blind - see RTF references to Butch Green (he makes the best holding blinds)

22 White bumpers (at least 8 bumpers should be large).
A Equipment bag for the bumpers
markers (spray paint, lining poles, soccer "plates") for your stopping points, bumper placements
2 folding chairs -- to correct "bananna" problems
golf or food cart for the bumpers (optional)

After double "T", you'll need --- for Wagon Wheels

8 - 16 large white bumpers &
8 large orange bumpers for (double) wagon wheels.

2 large orange bumpers for walking baseball 


IV. You also need to join a training group ... NOW

For the training group, you'll need to bring your own equipment (trust me, it will bring respect):

A Starter Pistol
Ear protection
2-way radio
Proper mud boots
A chair
A crate (and water) for your dog
A car/truck large enough to keep the dog crate and your equipment
A Camo Umbrella
A lunch sack/water bottle for you
A white jacket
A sack of some sort to carry bumpers/birds

Books: Smartworks: volumn I

It is important that you keep everything in some sort of handlers bag, so that you will always remember to bring all your equipment into the field.

You'll be throwing all day for the group, but make sure that someone helps throw for you pup first thing in the AM and between series for the other dogs. As your pup progresses (it will take several months), she can begin to participate in the set-ups for the larger dogs. Until that point, work hard for the group -- but alsomake sure that she gets her time on the line for "walking singles" each day.

One more thing regarding a holding blind. It is very important that you get one and use it religiously not only in the field but in the park. Let your pup get use to the fact-- at an early age -- that she has to sit quietly in a holding blind before anything happens. 

For obdience in the field ... holding blind, heeling stick, ee-collar. All three things work hand in hand.

Finally, find a Pro who is GOOD with young dogs, and is willing to work with you to show you the ropes. 

Good luck


----------



## Snicklefritz (Oct 17, 2007)

A 'Leatherman' tool and a local hunt club membership.


----------



## TCFarmer (Feb 5, 2008)

Joel Thorstad said:


> Some people never think about it but to me one of the most essential things that I always keep in my training gear is a K9 first aid kit. In it I have medical tape, a staple gun, EMT gel or spray, bandages, alcohol, amongst other things...


Good call!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

PTM has a pretty good list. Maybe a little extreme, some items not what everybody calls "Essential" Only thing I would add, Comfortable shoes you can sprint in, and don't mind getting wet. He (PTM) did mention proper mud boots but......... even with all our modern technology. Every once in a while EVERY trainer is going to realize the absolute best thing to do at that very moment is to go right out into that stick pond and talk to that dog face to face:shock:. I am much better at flailing through crotch deep muck in a tight fitting but comfy shoe. You will probably loose a boot out there. I have seen a lot of very qualifyed dogs and trainers have a "Wallet on the hood of the truck" moment, it happens.
KNB


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> PTM has a pretty good list. Maybe a little extreme, some items not what everybody calls "Essential" Only thing I would add, Comfortable shoes you can sprint in, and don't mind getting wet. He (PTM) did mention proper mud boots but......... even with all our modern technology. Every once in a while EVERY trainer is going to realize the absolute best thing to do at that very moment is to go right out into that stick pond and talk to that dog face to face:shock:. I am much better at flailing through crotch deep muck in a tight fitting but comfy shoe. You will probably loose a boot out there. I have seen a lot of very qualifyed dogs and trainers have a "Wallet on the hood of the truck" moment, it happens.
> KNB


Wowee! You guys in Vermont must have some convenient parking spaces to be able to get your truck that close to the training water!

Chris - who's thrown a wallet on the ground more than once before displaying my rather unimpressive water entry


----------

